# HIIT better than jogging for fat loss?



## cheesegrater (Jul 26, 2005)

i usually jog a mile, walk 2-3 minutes, jog a mile, walk 2-3 minutes, one more mile then cool down.....it's about 45 minutes total

is HIIT better for a cut program?

if so, do it first thing in the morning? on days where i dont lift?


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes it would be more effective for fat loss. But it also depends on your stats.

Cardio on an empty stomach is fine, though some might not suggest it.

Do it pref on your off days.

5min warm up jog
30sec sprint
30sec jog
5mincool down

The sprint is exactly that. Run as fast as you can. Dont slow down thinking you are running 'fast enough'. And you def wont last 45mins with this. Consider yourself lucky if you last 5mins the first time.


----------



## cheesegrater (Jul 27, 2005)

i read......3-5 minute warm up jog, 10 second all out sprint, 90 second jog/walk repeated 10 times, then a cool down, seems would last about 20-25 minutes....this kinda thing seems like it might not be the best to do on an empty stomach because of the extra exertion over and above jogging.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jul 27, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> i read......3-5 minute warm up jog, 10 second all out sprint, 90 second jog/walk repeated 10 times, then a cool down, seems would last about 20-25 minutes....


There are diff variations you can do. I used to do it on ellipitical 15sec sprint/45sec low. If you are doing it on a (not so busy) street, you could do it pole to pole. Jog from one pole. sprint to the next. repeat. 

So it would depend on the duration of the sprint and jog/walk as to how long you can last. But i doubt it will be 20-25mins to begin with. Do a few minites to start. Then increase it by 1min each week. 30sec sprint/30sec jog will be very intense. Start wiht the 10sec sprint/90sec jog and see how you do. The whole point is to make the wo intense. You can then do 10sec sprint and 60sec jog.. and so on..

The point of HIIT is to get to your VO2max, The sprint will get you there.



			
				cheesegrater said:
			
		

> this kinda thing seems like it might not be the best to do on an empty stomach because of the extra exertion over and above jogging.


Right. you are better off doing it later. But dont have a meal/shake too close to doing it. Also have a pwo shake after.


----------



## LAM (Jul 27, 2005)

cheesegrater said:
			
		

> is HIIT better for a cut program?



10x better.  you aren't training close to your VO2Max when jogging and you don't get the same response from the endocrine system from jogging as compared to HIIT


----------



## netranger (Jul 27, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> 10x better.  you aren't training close to your VO2Max when jogging and you don't get the same response from the endocrine system from jogging as compared to HIIT




LAM can I have your opinion on the post below please. Thank you. Its how I do my cardio now. Empty stomach, 30-40min jog.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=367607&postcount=4

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=367622&postcount=6


----------

